# Best Trail Cam Picture



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thought this was a pretty interesting trail cam picture


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=59535
:beer:


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool *** picture and oh nice shot :sniper: :koolaid:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's awesome, wish mine were that quick


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's and awesome picture. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

The deer running out of the left of the screen prolly left an open scene that someone phot shopped a deer into... the angle of the arrow and height of the jump dont line up with the penetration of the arrow either... that deer woulda had to jump 5 feet up into that arrow. :-?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

love it!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

The arrow looks like it could be stuck in the opposite shoulder.


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks to me like the arrow didn't make it that far, judging from the shaft length sticking out. The arrow went through the near shoulder muscle and ribs, hopefully through the heart, and likely stopped when it hit ribs/sternum. It should be a recovered deer, though.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

That is amazing! Nice Picture!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

we should play a game like the one kids play, i think its called whats the difference, find the difference between this pic and the first one in the link on the second post, i see the difference, do you


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't know if it's real or not but it looks like there's a pile of corn in the lower right.Illegal here in NY.Do you know where the pic was taken?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hint-its a photoshop difference


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I know deer "buck" when a good hit is put on em', but that deer looks like it came from the backside of the moon!!


----------

